# Is BianchiUSA independent from Bianchi-Italy?



## scwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

The reason I ask is that I noticed BianchiUSA independently develops and markets a few models not available in the European market, actually, it's like more than half of the bikes on their website does not appear on the European website. 

My question is whether anybody knows if these bikes have been reviewed and approved by the Bianchi home office in Italy, or are these models purely BianchiUSA designed/developed and then produced in Asia for sales exclusively in the U.S.? The quality appears to be topnotch as many people who've ridden the Virata are raving, but just curious at the development of this "independent" arm of Bianchi.

Is this a step towards a completely separate entity in the near future? I also noticed that most of the American marketed bikes do not even come in Celeste.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think they just cater to different markets. If you look at Bianchi Japan they have completely different models as well.


----------



## scwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Whoa, I didn't know there was one in Japan, should've guessed.

The point of my question stems from the reasons I was interested in buying a Bianchi in the first place:
1. History of proven geometry based on experience from decades of bicycling victories
2. Proven engineering based on all that history/experience
3. Italian style/flair that they are known for

Much of the above reasons would be undermined if it turns out that my chosen bike was never touched by Bianchi, but rather desigend and developed without the Bianchi history behind it... say by a bunch of independent contractors/marketers who sit in a cubicle wondering "what sort of bike would Americans buy if we labeld it a 'Bianchi'?" I don't mind that the bike was actually assembled/built in Taiwan, as long as the design/geometry/materials-engineering was pre-approved by the boys in Italy.

Am I making too much of this? Ultimately, are we at that point in bicycle technology that it doesn't really matter who designs what, because at the end of the day it's all the same bike, just different colors?

I guess as long as I enjoy my bike, it doesn't really matter, and it might as well be a Motobecane, but it would be nice if I knew somebody in Italy actually gave the thumbs up to the Virata design/geometry before it was sent to Taiwan for production. 

Otherwise, it would just be like when Ferrari went crazy with its licensing in the 80's and allowed cheapo keychains to be labeled "Ferrari" just for a cheap buck.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Reparto Corse = Italian*

Reparto Corse = Italian designed, may be made in Asia depending on the model though. You can see the "RC" logo on the down tubes.

Bianchi USA is in California. Just as "Bianchi-ians" as the Italians. Neither office / company has a 122+ year old in charge Sky Yeager use to be in charge of Bianchi USA (but I think she left last year) hence the "Chick Designed" stickers on the USA models. She was as qualified / good as any of the other companys head muckidymuck.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

well I can't speak about all of the frames but I do know that the reparto corse bikes come from Italy. I tried to order a 928 C2C frame set. Bianchi USA said that they had not received any from Italy this year and that they were not scheduled to receive Italy. In fact you can register your frame on the Italian bianchi site and It will tell you that the bike is in its database.


----------

